# FreeBSD Open Networks



## LordInateur (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,

Does anybody know if there is a way to keep FreeBSD from connecting to open networks if it cannot find the SSID in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fonz (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you post your current /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?

Fonz


----------



## LordInateur (Dec 30, 2012)

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
        ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={
        ssid="CMonster95"
        psk="password1"
}

network=}
        ssid="2WIRE400"
        psk="password2"
}
```

Thanks again.


----------



## fonz (Dec 30, 2012)

CMonster95 said:
			
		

> ```
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel
> 
> ...


I'm not sure whether the bold red bit would actually cause this, but you'll probably want to correct it anyway.

Fonz


----------



## bbzz (Dec 30, 2012)

CMonster95 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way to keep FreeBSD from connecting to open networks if it cannot find the SSID in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf? Thanks in advance.



What I do is, at least on my laptop I carry everywhere, I don't have wlan0 created automatically. 

When I do need to connect and don't know what's in the air, there's couple of tricks like using monitor mode which still allows you to 'sniff'.

I'd like to know if there's a better way too, and doesn't include something obvious like shutting down an interface.


----------



## LordInateur (Jan 1, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether the bold red bit would actually cause this, but you'll probably want to correct it anyway.
> 
> Fonz



Thanks for finding that typo; I can now connect to my personal SSID. I'll have to do some testing to see if that solved to problem in its entirety.


----------

